# Rsd Lite 1/15 Flash.cdt "cdt.bin"



## itzjonjon69 (Sep 20, 2011)

trying to use RSD Lite but everytime it unpacks and i hit start it comes with this error message, "*1/15* *flash*.cdt "*cdt.bin*" -> Phone returned fail; phone connected." using Windows 7 x64 bit with the x64 drivers. Anyone run into this problem also?


----------



## sauceboss (Nov 5, 2011)

Ya rsd stopped working for me too... I just used http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/ and it seemed to do the job just as well


----------



## itzjonjon69 (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah been using that, but i want a complete erase


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

itzjonjon69 said:


> yeah been using that, but i want a complete erase


Released root will complete erase system files and replace it with. 886. Rsd lite isn't working for you because you most likely already upgraded to some version of .893 and we do not have 893 fxz yet


----------



## itzjonjon69 (Sep 20, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Released root will complete erase system files and replace it with. 886. Rsd lite isn't working for you because you most likely already upgraded to some version of .893 and we do not have 893 fxz yet


ahhh gotcha, i'm trying to restore it completely so i can load .894 however even when it's fresh it still gives me an error


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I would be extremely surprised to see Motorola to publicly release or leak a FXZ for .893.

BUT we can hope.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Quick question ... does the Linux tool sbf_flash work for the bionic and the fxz filetype? Just wondering if there are alternatives to rsd.

Thanks in advance

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Quick question ... does the Linux tool sbf_flash work for the bionic and the fxz filetype? Just wondering if there are alternatives to rsd.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


No, sbf_flash doesn't work with .fxz files but you can extract the image files from the fxz file and flash them thru fastboot in Linux or Windows.

Edit: Just to be clear, you still cannot flash the kernel or baseband from the fxz if you have already applied one of the leaked OTAs. Only the system, webtop and preinstall images will flash backwards. Well, you can flash them, but it won't take due to validation in the files.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> No, sbf_flash doesn't work with .fxz files but you can extract the image files from the fxz file and flash them thru fastboot in Linux or Windows.


Awesome. Glad to hear that. I hate rsdlite. It's so diva sonetu

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Why do you want. 894. I'm sure there's a few minor improvements, but are they worth losing root?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah. Fastboot is MUCH better than RSD lite. Quick, easy and user friendly. On the X i always used 1KDStaz Linux flash's and i thouggt it couldn't get any easier. I was wrong.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Yeah. Fastboot is MUCH better than RSD lite. Quick, easy and user friendly. On the X i always used 1KDStaz Linux flash's and i thouggt it couldn't get any easier. I was wrong.


So glad. I used RSD before I knew better for my OG Droid and have no intention of returning to that kind of frustration any time soon lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## mlapaglia (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes you can flash the baseband to the stock version, because their is a moto signed radio.zip for it.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bkuir206wbvz7y9/radio.zip


----------

